# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر > الاذاعات العربية >  اذاعات سوريه

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مرحبا شباب اخترت لكم اروع الإذاعات السوريه والي أنا شخصيا بسمعلهم لأنه بثهم بيوصل لشمال الأردن



اذاعة ارابيسك http://91.144.0.79/arabesque.m3u

اذاعة المدينه http://almadinafm.com/almadina.rm

اذاعة فرح http://farah.fm/

اذاعة سوريا الغد http://syriaalghad.com/fm/

اذاعة صوت الشباب http://radiosawa.blogspot.com/2008/0...al-chabab.html

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمرورك أبو حميد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## mayadaisy

thank you

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمو على الموضوع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا فيكوا شباب

----------


## mistjo

شكرا لتزويدنا بمعلومات عن الاذعات العربية 
جهد مشكور

----------

